# Bokehlicious – The Sigma 135mm F1.8 DG HSM | Art Series Lens Review by MPEX



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

```
The folks at Midwest Photo Exchange have published a <a href="https://mpex-experience.com/2017/04/05/bokehlicious-the-sigma-135mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art-series-lens/">review of the yet-to-be-released Sigma 135mm f/1.8 DG Art series lens</a> and they came away extremely impressed</p>
<p>Here are some of the highlights from the review written by Tim Neumann.</p>
<p><strong>Autofocus</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>I found the autofocus system to not only be accurate, but surprisingly fast, with pretty quick focus acquisition, even in less than ideal contrast situations. The surprise really settled in when I realized that it is pretty consistently beating the focusing speed of my 85mm f/1.2, that’s my normal street shooting lens. A lot of times, street shooting requires, quick stealthy shooting, so that you can catch that decisive moment exhibited by your subjects. As a back button focuser, I really appreciated the ability to quickly acquire focus, lock it in, and move the camera into the desired position for the shot.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Image Quality</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Sigma’s 135mm f/1.8 Art Series lens features two SLD (Super Low Dispersion) glass elements and two FLD (Fluorite Low Dispersion) glass elements. The purpose of these glass elements is to help minimize chromatic aberrations, especially in out of focus areas, within portraits, that capture bokeh, or in slender objects and fine tree branches. The net effect is to provide a lens that results in high resolution, sharply focused images, throughout the entire aperture range of the lens.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Summary</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Well you have probably figured out by now I like this lens and really, image wise, what’s not to like? The results I am seeing, represent their original scenes well, hold details in shadows nicely, provide lifelike colors with pleasing warm tones and the bokeh, well not much more can be said about that. For portrait style images and narrower field of view images, this lens is a strong tool to have in the kit. So strong in fact, my order has been placed. <a href="https://mpex-experience.com/2017/04/05/bokehlicious-the-sigma-135mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art-series-lens/">Read the complete review at MPEX.</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="https://mpex.com/sigma-135mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art-lens-canon.html?acc=3"> Preorder the Sigma 135mm f/1.8 DG Art Series Lens at MPEX</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Jesse (Apr 5, 2017)

"The surprise really settled in when I realized that it is pretty consistently beating the focusing speed of my 85mm f/1.2"

How is that a surprise :


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Apr 5, 2017)

Jesse said:


> "The surprise really settled in when I realized that it is pretty consistently beating the focusing speed of my 85mm f/1.2"
> 
> How is that a surprise :



Is there a lens slower than the 85L?


----------



## infared (Apr 5, 2017)

Jesse said:


> "The surprise really settled in when I realized that it is pretty consistently beating the focusing speed of my 85mm f/1.2"
> 
> How is that a surprise :



LOL!!!!! I have to agree....
I have the 85mm f/1.2L II....I love LOVE that lens for its smooth...SMOOTH bokeh...it is other-worldly. I can live with the CA...because there is magic in that lens....except the focus is so sloooooooooow....
I will keep my 85mm..but from what I can see the Sigma is focusing fast.
Check it out here.. it looks pretty fast: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D7EXSlojXA
I would agree that the MPEXreview is filled with silly comments...but that does not mean that this is not a great lens.
I am considering getting this new Sigma lens, even though the bokeh is "somewhat" more harsh than my 85mm (little more busy, or contrasty..or something...still nice tho.),..it does have a lot of pluses going for it..and it will be a definite if I need fast focus in that general focal range.... I think its a winner.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 5, 2017)

tianxiaozhang said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > "The surprise really settled in when I realized that it is pretty consistently beating the focusing speed of my 85mm f/1.2"
> ...



The 50 macro comes to mind.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

tianxiaozhang said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > "The surprise really settled in when I realized that it is pretty consistently beating the focusing speed of my 85mm f/1.2"
> ...



Yes, the first 85L and the 50 f/1.0L


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 5, 2017)

1) Anyone who is impressed with something that beats the 85L for focusing speed has pretty low standards. (That's not a quick focusing lens at all.)

2) Zero comment on AF consistency, which is Sigma's #1 problem with a bullet. 

3) Pre-market access to a lens + statements like "So strong in fact, my order has been placed" = the reviewer has failed. _You had one job, dude_: tell me how it performs. The minute you become a schill for a manufacturer, I lose respect for you. If this review ends up in a Sigma publication / advert / website, I will consider this review a commissioned affair and I'll promptly disregard future work from them.

4) The beard 100% crop doesn't show the sharp focal plane he was referring to -- _at all_. Either the lens is soft (really doubt it), the AF whiffed (possible) or he shot wide open and the beard wasn't in the working DOF (my guess).

5) Who in the hell shoots street with howitzer-sized lenses like this?!

I welcome this lens coming to market and I welcome this guy's perspective (I really do), but I'll wait for the usual suspects (Carnathan, Dustin Abbott, Roger Cicala, LT, PZ, etc.) to do their thing.

- A


----------



## AJ (Apr 5, 2017)

That is clean-looking bokeh. No onion rings at all.


----------



## Pixel (Apr 5, 2017)

The Sig 135 AF isn't all that fast. I saw it yesterday. Sharpness was excellent tho. 





ahsanford said:


> 1) Anyone who is impressed with something that beats the 85L for focusing speed has pretty low standards. (That's not a quick focusing lens at all.)
> 
> 2) Zero comment on AF consistency, which is Sigma's #1 problem with a bullet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxFoto (Apr 6, 2017)

One of the dumbest lens reviews I've ever seen and read.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2017)

MaxFoto said:


> One of the dumbest lens reviews I've ever seen and read.


Well what do you expect from a reviewer who likes mimes?


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 6, 2017)

I can detect some substantial front focusing in many of review photos. if these photos are still sharp for the reviewer, then.. I am sorry... not a good review at all... what a disservice to the Sigma story.


----------



## dash2k8 (Apr 6, 2017)

I thought it was funny the reviewer said this lens has faster AF than the 85/1.2, which is notoriously slow. I own one, I know.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 6, 2017)

some very relevant photos can be found here:

_blog.sigmaphoto.com/sigma-135mm-f1-8-dg-art-first-look/

and here:

_blog.sigmaphoto.com/2017/sigma-135mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art-first-impressions/

P.S. I am personally not quite convinced with the bokeh being absolutely "creamy" with this lens - to my taste, but I am keen to evaluate my options at this stage.


----------



## infared (Apr 6, 2017)

Pixel said:


> The Sig 135 AF isn't all that fast. I saw it yesterday. Sharpness was excellent though.



Gordon Lang at Camera Labs says that the Sigma 135mm ART focuses faster that the Sigma 85mm ART and the Nikon 105 mm f/1.4E .... so I am guessing...it is not the fastest focusing lens in a lens quiver, but not a tortoise, either. That is a LOT of glass to move.
Gordon also say the AF is 96.7% accurate via FoCal.


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 6, 2017)

infared said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > "The surprise really settled in when I realized that it is pretty consistently beating the focusing speed of my 85mm f/1.2"
> ...



Check out the image gallery for this new Sigma at DPReview...
https://www.dpreview.com/sample-galleries/0773928388/sigma-135mm-f1-8-art-sample-gallery

Pretty impressive results. If I had $1400USD laying around, I'd be all over this. Of course, one can buy the previous version of the Zeiss 135mm f2.0 for a great price right now from B&H because of the introduction of the new Zeiss 135mm 2.0 Milvus. You have to like MANUAL FOCUS though. Every review that I've ever read of that lens though, claims it is an amazing lens to use, focus throw/fine tuning is awesome, and the optics are second-to-none.


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 6, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> some very relevant photos can be found here:
> 
> _blog.sigmaphoto.com/sigma-135mm-f1-8-dg-art-first-look/
> 
> ...



As I've posted already, DPReview also has an image gallery for the Sigma 135mm f1.8.
https://www.dpreview.com/sample-galleries/0773928388/sigma-135mm-f1-8-art-sample-gallery


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

Who is MPEX? Their photos look amateur just like their blog..


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 6, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Who is MPEX? Their photos look amateur just like their blog..



In fairness, it looks like what _every_ first-use / early hands-on gallery looks like at DPR, Phoblographer, SLRL, etc. -- a photographer was given an hour or two to shoot with a lens and then return it to the company. Those shots are always a little underwhelming.

There's a reason why waiting for proper reviews is better. Like... a jillion reasons.

- A


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 6, 2017)

for me..
I want a LensTip review ..then Roger Cicola tear-down...

then USE IT for a while...
(and that is JUST for that particular copy)

//////

looks good......
I am on the list..

and if Canon has a better unit soon...especially with I.S.
I am... in... for that...

my 135 f2L had a little of the look of the 200 f2.....
but not as clean...
but...nice stuff
and NOW.......
we have so much quality to choose from these days

Sigma / Tamron... pushes it all..... IMO

/////
I wont hold my breath for I.S. on a 135 f ~2.0
I suppose when I am on my death bed... my JetPack will ...ship from Amazon....
I ordered Candy-Apple Red...

grandson will ride it.........


----------



## infared (Apr 6, 2017)

Actually for what it is worth...the DPReview shots for this lens were above average...the shooter actually understood what we wanted to see. There is a lot of info in those images. Just a part of the puzzle, though.




ahsanford said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Who is MPEX? Their photos look amateur just like their blog..
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> 5) Who in the hell shoots street with howitzer-sized lenses like this?!
> 
> - A


I use a 300mm IS L II. Works great. Currently take around 40.000 street shots/year with this lens. Highly recommended.


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 7, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 5) Who in the hell shoots street with howitzer-sized lenses like this?!
> ...



Not very indiscreet though is it? Unless your shooting from parking garages, recessed dark doorways, etc. ;D ;D ;D (From what I read and understand, that lens, along with it's smaller sibling the 200mm f2.0, is one of Canon's best lenses.)


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I hate when technique is pigeonholed and would never discourage any equipment choice for any genre if that is the route you feel like going, indeed there used to be a poster here that used a 500mm f4 for 'street' photography, but I'd love to see some compelling street photography shot with a longer than 85mm focal length. 

I used to use a 70-200 and found because of my comparative inexperience and long overcome timidity I would use the focal length to try to connect me to the subject. When I look back at those images, whilst some might be nice, none come close to having the impact ones taken with lenses 24-50mm have.

Can anybody point me to some really good street photography shot with >100mm?


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 7, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Can anybody point me to some really good street photography shot with >100mm?



Depends on what you call good. If good street for you is 'feeling the bravery of the shooter' as they capture something without permission, then the answer is no. You need to get closer.

But, sure, you can take street shots with anything. Here's a quick smash and grab search from Shutterdial:

135mm: http://www.shutterdial.com/#/search?s=street&f=135&a=0

200mm: http://www.shutterdial.com/#/search?s=street&f=200&a=0

I'm not calling any of it good or bad, but people are shooting street with longer glass. 

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody point me to some really good street photography shot with >100mm?
> ...



Yes, lots of examples of the voyeuristic feeling and totally detached thing I'd expect and fine if that is what you are into, but, to me, the whole point of street photography is to not be thought of as a voyeur.

Very little of interest, though I did like 'Crossing the Street' from the 135 gallery, certainly not enough to bother carry a 135mm or above lens anywhere.

But to your point, no I am not into the intrusive in your face style either.


----------



## vscd (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't understand all the fuzz about the AF-Speed of the 85L. It's a portaitlens. Most people on portraits dont move more than 10 inches and in this range it pretty fast. If you let it hunting to the horizon and back you make something wrong...

I take portraits with manual lenses and the 85L, I never thought about the AF Speed. Most people use the lens wrong if they go to a car-racing event with it...


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 7, 2017)

vscd said:


> I don't understand all the fuzz about the AF-Speed of the 85L. It's a portaitlens. Most people on portraits dont move more than 10 inches and in this range it pretty fast. If you let it hunting to the horizon and back you make something wrong...
> 
> I take portraits with manual lenses and the 85L, I never thought about the AF Speed. Most people use the lens wrong if they go to a car-racing event with it...



You don't only shoot dedicated portraiture with an 85 prime. Gymnasium sports and concert photography also make good use of them, and those two applications absolutely need that AF speed. 

Both of those types of shooting don't allow a flash and have wretched interior lighting that an f/2.8 zoom would need higher ISO for. But for (I presume ) AF speed reasons, I don't see 85L's on cameras in those environments. For those that don't want to crank the ISO on their f/2.8 zooms, it's interesting what Canon lens actually gets recommended for gymnasiums and concerts:

Uncle Rog at LR:
_
"Seriously, the [85mm] f/1.8 is the opposite of the f/1.2 in two really important ways: 1) it’s small and lightweight and 2) it focuses as fast as you please, which makes it one of the best indoor sports lenses for those small and not-too-well-lit high school gyms. In those situations, when f/2.8 just isn’t wide enough, this is the lens to grab."_

TDP:
_
"An application where the Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM Lens shines is indoor and low light photography. The 85mm focal length and wide aperture make the 85 f/1.8 a great church or stage lens. With its wide aperture and fast focusing, the 85 f/1.8 works well for indoor Sports."_

- A


----------



## Diko (Apr 8, 2017)

I love the way SIGMA get's in the way of every major player on the lens market. That should make every one competitor rethink its price policy currently primed at max profits _mostly_. 

I do hope that anytime soon the consumers will stop act like fools, understand to react accordingly and redirect towards SIGMA ART purchases. The other day I saw Adidas clothing (almost identical models and same materials) next to unknown brand - the only difference - the price (ten folds). 

I am currently awaiting the SIGMA 24-70 ART to come out and observe its reviews and tests. And most probably will buy it (*2.8* with *stabilization *- *CHECKED*!). The only No-GO would be too slow focus, which according to this 135 ART review-article _might be_ (still have my doubts, 135 is no ZOOM) quite OK.

Does anyone have a least amount of clue when it should come out? I am stopping the purchase of CANON 24-70 II, because of SIGMA.


----------



## OutOfFocus (Apr 10, 2017)

It may be a great lens but $1400 seems a little pricey for a niche lens...


----------



## sanj (Apr 10, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> 1) Anyone who is impressed with something that beats the 85L for focusing speed has pretty low standards. (That's not a quick focusing lens at all.)
> 
> 2) Zero comment on AF consistency, which is Sigma's #1 problem with a bullet.
> 
> ...



I do.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 13, 2017)

__blog.samys.com/perfection-sigma-135mm-f1-8-art-lens-review/


article written by a photographer that actually knows his photography.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 13, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> __blog.samys.com/perfection-sigma-135mm-f1-8-art-lens-review/
> 
> 
> article written by a photographer that actually knows his photography.



'Article' is a kind way of putting it -- it's more like fan fiction. I counted more exclamation points than actual insights in that write-up.

- A


----------



## infared (Apr 14, 2017)

Well...Mine arrives tomorrow...Can't wait!!!!! 
Roger gives it a big thumbs up at LensRental....so I think I made the right choice.
8)
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/04/sigma-135mm-f1-8-art-mtf-charts-and-a-look-behind-the-curtain/


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2017)

Lenstip this morning published their review. Their copy is the sharpest lens ever tested on a 5DIII
http://www.lenstip.com/501.1-Lens_review-Sigma_A_135_mm_f_1.8_DG_HSM_Introduction.html

It's sharper at the edge at f/1.8 than the Canon 135 is at the centre at f/2. Seems sensational.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Lenstip this morning published their review. Their copy is the sharpest lens ever tested on a 5DIII
> http://www.lenstip.com/501.1-Lens_review-Sigma_A_135_mm_f_1.8_DG_HSM_Introduction.html
> 
> It's sharper at the edge at f/1.8 than the Canon 135 is at the centre at f/2. Seems sensational.


I have promised myself to stay away from Sigma, given all the AF problems I´ve had, but this might be the one to flip my mind ... :


----------



## infared (Apr 14, 2017)

OK...I have a 2-Day-Old 5DIV...and my Sigma 135mm just arrived this afternoon....All I can say is WOW!
Its a monster of a lens...CHUNKY....but what a combo.
For those worrying about focus... I now have 4 ART lenses that I have personally experienced.. Here are my impressions:
1. 35mm ART was the wackiest...but after calibrating on the Sigma Dock..It was MUCH better. I had read that the AF motor was undersized ect..don't know..but I think that that may be the weakest one....but after calibration it was very good...but not perfect. I finally sold mine and picked up the new Canon 35mm L and it is more consistent...but damn....did I pay for it. It was the first ART Lens...and perhaps they have worked some bugs out....dunno.....
2. 20MM ART ..Calibrated on Dock. The lens is incredible and unique...I have had none of the focusing issues.
3. 50mm ART...sent my 1st copy back. Was very inconsistent. My second copy, after calibrating on the Dock CAREFULLY is very spot on now. What an image maker. I do not sit around and measurebate. I take photos...and it is very, very consistent. Just love the look of what it delivers..and there is no CAnon lens that can compete with it at 50mm, as far as I am concerned.
4. This new 135mm lens has hit every thing I aim it at. I have not really checked it out do see if I need to put it on the dock yet...but it is spot on in my apt. shooting anything around. It also has a LOT of glass to move...So if you are shooting in a close relative range it is FAST...but if you focus on something very close and then very far...it is slower...but not horrible. Again...considering the weight and amount of glass...it does a really good job. 
Think I am going to have a fun weekend!!!!! 8)
This should compliment my slower focusing dreamier Canon 85mm f/1.2 II. Love the look of that lens, not interested in replacing it...and it holds up great on the larger new sensor of my 5DIV... but it is a specialty lens...and slow to focus...this is a modern lens, uber sharp and faster to focus...I think they are a very nice set to have in a quiver in a similar focal range....gives a nice choice how to handle a situation.
Great stuff. \


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 16, 2017)

Imaging resource also has posted their review and with basically similar wordings to lenstip one. 
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2017/04/14/sigma-135mm-f-1.8-art-lens-review-the-sharpest-lens-weve-ever-tested


----------

